# Mopping Sauce Recipe Using Woody’s Cook-in’ Sauce



## mgent (May 23, 2021)

I’m really grasping at straws here but my late grandfather, who got me interested in smoking meats, used a mopping sauce that he created with Woody’s Cook-in’ Sauce as the base. Nobody in my family has the recipe but I remember the flavor being so rich and nice. I’m wanting to use it as a mopping sauce when I smoke beef & pork mainly.  Wondering if anyone might know of or have a mopping/basting recipe handy that uses this sauce.  Thank you


----------



## kilo charlie (May 23, 2021)

mgent said:


> I’m really grasping at straws here but my late grandfather, who got me interested in smoking meats, used a mopping sauce that he created with Woody’s Cook-in’ Sauce as the base. Nobody in my family has the recipe but I remember the flavor being so rich and nice. I’m wanting to use it as a mopping sauce when I smoke beef & pork mainly.  Wondering if anyone might know of or have a mopping/basting recipe handy that uses this sauce.  Thank you
> View attachment 497250




Welcome to SMF!

Here you go ...  https://woodysbbqpantry.com/user_recipes/


----------



## mgent (May 23, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> 
> Here you go ...  https://woodysbbqpantry.com/user_recipes/



Thank you


----------



## kilo charlie (May 23, 2021)

mgent said:


> Thank you



My pleasure!  You might have to do some experimenting to find the one you remember but I hope you find it and enjoy all the foods along the way !


----------



## thirdeye (May 23, 2021)

In 1976 I worked all summer with a welder whose nickname was Super Chef.  In those days all of us had little grills on our trucks that were made from line pipe,  and we would cook most every day at lunch.  Anyways, Super Chef introduced me to Woody's , he sometimes thinned it with beer, and sometimes would marinate meats in a bag for several hours, pork steaks were great when marinated.


----------

